# King of the Hill Pats Peak March 23 March 9 postonded due to NCP



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry I had to put this in the right place.

March 9th thursday.  King of the Hill thursday night top to bottom GS on Twister.  Race is open to all league race members.  Combined 2 run total.  I have yet to decide if I can make it.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 7, 2006)

So i can go and really get my ass kicked.  Well it is another night of skiing.  I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like I have permission to be embarrassed tomorrow.  Anyone else coming out?


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll ask tonight.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

My wife was fine about it.  Work was the issue.  Good luck tonight.  Breath deep.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 9, 2006)

I can go, but probably won't as it is supposed to NCP today.  It will be a last minute decision, but don't hold your breathe.



> Breath Deep


 I got in trouble for very quitely laughing during the breathing exercise.  i the guy on the tape we were listening to was ridiculous.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

I dosed off the first time.  I guess I did it a little better than I should have.

  I'm going to go.  I worked out switching and having someone  cover for me, so missing it would be the wrong thing to do. 
 I'm going to make a few turns do my runs and head home.  No apres ski.  I have a  blood test in the morning.  My token attemp to make it look like I take care of myself.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

I just told my partner to go home.  I'm bailing tonight.  Looks like heavy rain starts around 7pm.  You can see the rain on Pats web cam.    I don't want to leave at 3 show up at 5 and see it called off.  I had big ideas.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Well i'm back in for the 23rd. 
 2 more thursdays of skiing it appears.  Pats just sent me a broadcast e-mail.  Its coming down hard right know and decided to hold off.  This was classy and appreciated.  I told them that also.  Great job Jamie.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

The top 50 racers are listed for the March 17th Gunstock v Pats race,  the guy who wins on Monday nights usually  is ranked in the high 30's Jeff Juneau.  Guess we picked the correct night to race.  http://www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race.htm
  You need to scroll down a bit.


Ah none of us are listed.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm going to miss the King of the hill.  Been sick all week and don't want to push it and get creamed in the same night.   Hope some still go.  Dave this is the big one for you.

  Planning on taking 3  long weekends in a row for some spring skiing starting next week.  One  3 day and Two 4 day weekends.  Got to make it some how.:smile:


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 23, 2006)

maybe next year.  I haven't been home for the evening all week so its a no go for me.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

I understand its been alot of nights of skiing.  A good racing season though.


----------

